# western nebraska getting ready for snow



## sasquatch (Dec 22, 2004)

We are finally forcast to get some snow here in western nebraska. They are calling for snow for everyday this week, the best chance we have had since November.:bluebounc


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Hope some gets to the eastern side of the state.


----------

